# New project lead man learns tonight!!!



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Gave the new project crew 3 days to do a 2.5 day job. First 2 days they wanna leave an hour early, i say "ok, just means more work for the next day". Now on day 3 i get a call at 4:30 from the lead saying when we come back....
I say "no, there is no going back". They were told multipule times(even from day one) the job HAD to be done TODAY!!! After an hour of excusses and whinning, guess where they are....... Working till 8:00pm on a friday night! Guess leaving early didnt pay off for them!! Sucks for them, but now they are gonna learn what a dead line is!!!

In my mind i keep hearing... "u gonna learn today"!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I've always found that in the past, it helped to give my crews a daily goal. When they got really good, they looked at the project schedule and made their own goals.....I just kept them to it.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Have to consider that maybe with this bunch, the other 2 crews work just fine with schedules. We do give them cash bonuses for finishing a project early and paid lunches. Think its the ages... This new crew is young, between the ages of 21 and 28. They all have a couple years experiance with the lead having 3 years. Their projects are minimal experiance required.(Digging and replacing sewer and water lines from house to street, saw cutting concrete for the seasoned guys, etc.) The lead wanted the position and said he could do it. So we will see how the moral is monday morning and if they learned a leason.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Have to consider that maybe with this bunch, the other 2 crews work just fine with schedules. We do give them cash bonuses for finishing a project early and paid lunches. Think its the ages... This new crew is young, between the ages of 21 and 28. They all have a couple years experiance with the lead having 3 years. Their projects are minimal experiance required.(Digging and replacing sewer and water lines from house to street, saw cutting concrete for the seasoned guys, etc.) The lead wanted the position and said he could do it. So we will see how the moral is monday morning and if they learned a leason.














Lead man has only {3} years experience in the trade? He's still an apprentice himself and your company is letting him run a crew? And by the word 'crew' I mean less experienced than the 'lead' man. A motley crew maybe, but not a crew in the true sense of the word.

Legally in FL the only one who needs the plumbing license is the gentleman behind the desk, and the workers in the field can all be greenhorns. While your company is technically keeping to the letter of the law, {assuming that the head honcho is indeed a licensed plumber} that doesn't mean that the crew is performing the assigned tasks as well as they could; are they properly supervised? who is training the subordinates when a question arises such as the means or method of how to do something, the 'lead' man?

I understand that to dig a trench or clean up a work site are easy tasks that don't require a licensed plumber, but if they are touching potable water lines or sanitary drain lines, then are they really capable of knowing what to do?

There was a company in FL that hired a manitenance man as a service plumber. Long story short, he flooded a 2-story home. The customer was an attorney who had been serving as a judge. During the mess of his home being damaged, he told the service manager who showed up, 'Tell your boss that my family and I can't stay here, we'll be at the Four Seasons hotel in Palm Beach.'


When workers damage buildings, property or cause the loss of life, the questions that I asked are the ones that the lawyers and authorities start asking.


Your crew sounds like a case of the blind leading the blind.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

The lead in question has been with the company the whole 3 years, he knows what hes doing. So much so that permits pass and he is approved by the county to do their work. So dont nock a 3 year guy, its not the years as much as it is how fast they learn. Im not releasing him to remodel a condo..... Yeah i dont see condo or home or high rise or apartment any where in my message. WAIT.......... Yeah no dont see it.

I see ur replys to so many messages in here..... Shut up. Do u just like to speak and voice your ignorance? I know guys like u in the trade and u know what....... Nobody likes them! People only pretend to those peoples faces so as to not hurt their feelings. So before u voice something again....... THINK BEFORE U SPEAK REE REE!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If you can't take some constructive criticism, that is too bad for you. You make grandiose claims for yourself, so, you need to drop the bravado and machismo attitude. It doesn't work with me.

You claim that you have a crew in the field being run by a {3} year guy. Expect some heat. I don't think your customers would take kindly to being billed for a journeyman plumber, yet they get person who probably can't solder a fitting....:blink:

You sound like a teenage girl who is overwhelmed with her life. Telling me to 'shut up'.......:laughing:. ....Really. I can't even claim to be offended, but on the contrary, I am amused. 

Carry on. No one is impressed.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SW Florida said:


> The lead in question has been with the company the whole 3 years, he knows what hes doing. So much so that permits pass and he is approved by the county to do their work. So dont nock a 3 year guy, its not the years as much as it is how fast they learn. Im not releasing him to remodel a condo..... Yeah i dont see condo or home or high rise or apartment any where in my message. WAIT.......... Yeah no dont see it.
> 
> I see ur replys to so many messages in here..... Shut up. Do u just like to speak and voice your ignorance? I know guys like u in the trade and u know what....... Nobody likes them! People only pretend to those peoples faces so as to not hurt their feelings. So before u voice something again....... THINK BEFORE U SPEAK REE REE!


Wow. You've been pretty cool so far, but to react like that the first time someone criticizes you is not cool. 

And FYI, I happen to kind of agree with him. 3 years is pretty quick to put a guy in charge of a crew regardless. I got into the trades a little later, and as a third year I was pretty sharp, and I could handle being given a task, but it takes time to grasp the concept of leading a plumbing crew.

And fyi, I was a team leader and squad leader in the army, and worked as a manager, so it wasn't about leading people, it's about understanding plumbing.

Just my opinion, and since this it's still a social forum, opinions are expected.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

A 3rd year apprentice has no business running a 3 day job. Period. Whoops, I already put a period in.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

If your 3rd year apprentice or 3 year guy does not know how to perform most if not all the tasks a 4th year apprentice(journeyman) does then maybe you need to look at your own training and apprentice program. 

Does that mean a 3rd year is a journeyman or is as skilled and knowledgeable as a journeman, uh NO, obviously the more time you spend in the trade the better you get, but at 3 years if he is no slack, know- nothing, nobody like many of you in this thread make it sound like.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Its got to go by the person, not the amount of time. Everyone learns at different paces. Less than 2 years in the trade I was in my own truck for my old boss. I was roughing in new houses by myself and never failed an inspection. I know it's not the norm but everyone is different And learns differently.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I guess when I think 3rd year, I think my kind of work. 

Not roughing a house or digging a hole.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Ok so all of u are saying i should put my guys that have 15+ years experiance out to dig holes and replace some pipe? My wifes not a plumber and still could do it and to code. Maybe guys around here are sharper then guys in other parts of the country. FYI, its florida. Companies put 3 year guys in service trucks. Thats right, they want minimum 3 years thats it, and then they send them out in the field on their own. So not to fight or offend someone, but thats how it is here.(Atleast surounding areas) A three year service dude makes around $15-$18 an hour at a good company and is cut loose to do plumbing in peoples homes. My 3 year guy is more then capible enough to tell two other guys with 2 years each experiance where to dig, cut holes, and replace some pipe.

So can i take critisism... Yes. But if your going to criticize and not know the facts, then of course im going to put ur foot in ur mouth. I guess at my age i shouldnt be in my position. Most guys in my position are 50+ in age. Damn only in the 30's here and i run a company, do estimates, supervise multimillion dollar projects, and so on and so on. Is it strange that i have plumbers working for me that have 20 more years in age over me..... Sure it is. But they respect me and i respect them. As for home owners knowing my guys age, they wouldnt care, cause hes good and knows what hes doing. Heck if im wrong, i guess people in the area should stop voting for us to win the peoples choice award for favorite plumber. Or better maybe we should stop being invited to the small buisness of the year awards. Damn, must be doing something wrong here??? Wait guess not....... As we continue to grow for some reason and this past year alone bought 5 more new vans for new guys. Am i an *******, sure i can be, but sorry no i will correct someone quick who speaks out there ass not knowing facts.

Are people here on this site still gonna disapprove, sure its free speach and an opinion. So dont like it, its not gonna stop how it really is here.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Respect to those that understand!!!!!!!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yeah i vented, sorry.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> A 3rd year apprentice has no business running a 3 day job. Period. Whoops, I already put a period in.


Did someone say period?
I wonder WTF lit his fuse...:laughing:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

At 3 years in the trade I did the biggest house of my entire career. I've been on my own for years now and have guys working for me and still havnt done a house that big yet for my company. I did the entire house, soup to nuts , completely alone. No helper or anything. It was a 21,000 square foot house. I can't remember the exact amount but something like 16 or 18 bathrooms. All no hub cast iron, even all the vents. Not 1 stitch of plastic pipe in the whole house. All copper water lines. Passed every inspection with flying colors. Once again, you need to go by the person, not the amount of time. And yes, even though I was working for someone at the time, that is still my claim to fame even to this point in my career. I was very proud of myself for completing that house. My boss gave me a BIG bonus after that one.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

jmc12185 said:


> At 3 years in the trade I did the biggest house of my entire career. I've been on my own for years now and have guys working for me and still havnt done a house that big yet for my company. I did the entire house, soup to nuts , completely alone. No helper or anything. It was a 21,000 square foot house. I can't remember the exact amount but something like 16 or 18 bathrooms. All no hub cast iron, even all the vents. Not 1 stitch of plastic pipe in the whole house. All copper water lines. Passed every inspection with flying colors. Once again, you need to go by the person, not the amount of time. And yes, even though I was working for someone at the time, that is still my claim to fame even to this point in my career. I was very proud of myself for completing that house. My boss gave me a BIG bonus after that one.


Working alone and running a crew are two different things.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm just trying to say that his guy could be more than capable. We can't pass judgement just because of his time. We don't know him.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dhal22 said:


> A 3rd year apprentice has no business running a 3 day job. Period. Whoops, I already put a period in.



Not even a three hour job:no:


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Difference of opinions. Do what works for you and your business. 

Sometimes its best not to post certain details, and sometimes its best not to post at all.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

jmc12185 said:


> At 3 years in the trade I did the biggest house of my entire career. I've been on my own for years now and have guys working for me and still havnt done a house that big yet for my company. I did the entire house, soup to nuts , completely alone. No helper or anything. It was a 21,000 square foot house. I can't remember the exact amount but something like 16 or 18 bathrooms. All no hub cast iron, even all the vents. Not 1 stitch of plastic pipe in the whole house. All copper water lines. Passed every inspection with flying colors. Once again, you need to go by the person, not the amount of time. And yes, even though I was working for someone at the time, that is still my claim to fame even to this point in my career. I was very proud of myself for completing that house. My boss gave me a BIG bonus after that one.


JMC
In all seriousness, bravo to you for your stellar performance. 
However, if I were your employer while you (a third year man) single handedly roughed in a 16 bath house, I would have had (and still be having) many a sleepless night worrying about something you did or didn't do that would come back to bite me in the arse. We regularly do homes of similar scope and nothing gets buried until people with 15, 20 or more years experience check off on it. Why, because one mistake might lead to a lawsuit that could shut us down.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> i will correct someone quick who speaks out there ass not knowing facts.










Just so we're clear. The facts as you set them forth is that a 3-yr guy is running a crew. That was your fact. That is un-acceptable to me and most knowledgeable licensed plumbers out there who take some pride in our work.

Perhaps he is qualified to run a crew at a carwash, but not a plumbing crew.

My intent was not to urinate in your corn flakes. But my intent is to present my point of view. 

This discussion fits loosely into the framework of a debate. It's not a formal debate but nonetheless it's a debate.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I guess he trusted in my competence. And I did this house probably like 10 years ago so I think if there was a problem, it would've shown by now.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

What's the law in Florida ? Is there supposed to be a Journeyman on the job at all times?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry fellas but if I owned a company doing new home construction you better believe a 3 year guy would be on his own and he better be able to get a job done on time with 2 2 year guys helping. because even if I didn't have a 2 year guy on his own he better be able to plumb a home by himself. I'm only talking new home construction.

If we are talking about underground pipe out side the structure. I don't think a licence is required here in mi. a 2 year guy better be able to get holes dug and pipe in the ground properly in a reasonable time. 

what the heck are people letting apprentices play patty cakes for 3 years.

I understand if a company does a wide variety of work it is tough to get enough experience on any 1 or kind of plumbing, I would cut those guys some slack


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I really don't get this so please shed some light for me. I've only ran construction crews while in the military. As a job supervisor, I might have 2-3 smaller crews spread out on a single project. I met with them all in the morning and told them this and this and this need to get accomplished by the end of the day. Those crewleaders understood what I needed to get done for the project to stay on task.

I never just let crews loose without knowing their game plan. To be specific...."game plan" means things like job duration, job tasking(all of it), schedule of work and daily goals. Along with the daily goal is an alternate plan if something comes up (vehicle breakdown, parts stolen, weather etc). 

If your crews can't answer those questions and you don't already know those answers......why would you trust them to complete the work? Is there another way it's done? What is it?

As far as the 3year......double edge sword. You know enough where you feel like you know everything and that will get someone in more trouble then someone who has to be guided with every step. If a master plumber wasn't onsite with the 3year plumber for at least one day to observe then that crew was left out to fail.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

saysflushable said:


> sorry fellas but if I owned a company doing new home construction you better believe a 3 year guy would be on his own and he better be able to get a job done on time with 2 2 year guys helping...


And those of us running service companies will forever be grateful. :laughing:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Ok so all of u are saying i should put my guys that have 15+ years experiance out to dig holes and replace some pipe?....
> 
> Am i an *******, sure i can be, but sorry no i will correct someone quick who speaks out there ass not knowing facts...


Yes you should. Right along side the cubs. That is what Plumbers do. They dig holes and replace pipe. I don't know if you are an *** **** or not, but you sure seem hell bent on convincing everyone you are.

And you can take all that "look what I can do at a young age" crap and flush it for all I care. IF (note the big IF) you were a plumbing prodigy, you aren't the first and you damn sure won't be the last. It doesn't make you special. More often than not, all it does is increase the size of the shoulder chip. Your lashing out at such a seasoned professional as Tommy is proof of it. He gave a respectful opinion based on the facts YOU provided and you went all panty-twisted.

Just because companies put men out alone at three years (not always a bad thing), does not mean they are mature enough to run a crew. Remember that age and maturity have nothing to do with each other. It also does not mean said crew will respect their leadership. Clearly you did not prepare your cub or his crew properly or you wouldn't be here pizzing around about how he blew it.

It doesn't matter if he was 18 or 54. It doesn't matter if you are 18 or 54. He blew it and your lack of preparing him for the responsibility is the reason. It is 100% your fault the crew worked till 8 on Friday. Nice job boss man.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Respect to those that understand!!!!!!!


No one misunderstood. They disagreed.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I look back at when I had 20 years or so in the trade and am amazed at how much I still had to learn.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

dhal22 said:


> I look back at when I had 20 years or so in the trade and am amazed at how much I still had to learn.


I'm still learning at age 58....:laughing:
When I stop learning it will be time to let go of the handle on the tool box...:yes:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> And those of us running service companies will forever be grateful. :laughing:


Agree, what percentage of our residential service work is repairing shoddy work? 50%? More? So yes, your 2 and 3 year plumbers are perfectly qualified to plumb a house. We service plumbing companies thank you.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Yes you should. Right along side the cubs. That is what Plumbers do. They dig holes and replace pipe. I don't know if you are an *** **** or not, but you sure seem hell bent on convincing everyone you are.
> 
> And you can take all that "look what I can do at a young age" crap and flush it for all I care. IF (note the big IF) you were a plumbing prodigy, you aren't the first and you damn sure won't be the last. It doesn't make you special. More often than not, all it does is increase the size of the shoulder chip. Your lashing out at such a seasoned professional as Tommy is proof of it. He gave a respectful opinion based on the facts YOU provided and you went all panty-twisted.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

dhal22 said:


> Agree, what percentage of our residential service work is repairing shoddy work? 50%? More? So yes, your 2 and 3 year plumbers are perfectly qualified to plumb a house. We service plumbing companies thank you.


 WWOWW!! Man o boy howdy! 50% of your service work is repairing shoddy work? That is horrible. Good for you guys but that is just terrible for customers. what part of the country are you from? I guess if the quality of work around here was that poor It would make me money because now I only do service work.

I'm not kidding when I say in my area of Michigan we are very fortunate to have a bunch of pretty dang good contractors of all sorts. If you open up the phone book and pick any local plumber, heating or electrician you will most likely be pleased with the quality of work.

I guess we are lucky


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread has got me thinking of all the plumbers and plumbing companies in my local area, I can't think of 1 I would be worried about plumbing my house if need be. I just thought of 1 but for all of his work I've seen above ground it was quality. His business practices just aren't in line with mine


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't read everything is this but I started plumbing super green and I had a truck in about a year because they tried giving it to another guy who had been plumbing a few years longer than me but couldn't cut it. I never failed an inspection and all I did was new construction. I've had a few helpers most of who have been plumbing longer than me. It's about the person more than the time. Some people have no desire to learn and some want to know it all and be the best.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Im sorry it seems it took guys in here 10 years how to glue pipe, down here we learn quick. In 3 months u better know how to glue pipe and use a torpedo level here, if u cant then u better move to where these people who need years to learn that live. And to those who seem to be hating or it seems jealous of my and my companies success, well maybe they need to rethink their ideas of a successful company. Dont hate on those who are growing and succeeding because u are not, hate urself for not wanting and fighting for more in life. My boss and i both started the same as most of u, digging ditches knowing nothing. Forgive us for not excepting to stay in the trenches making **** for money breaking our backs and at the end of the day having only a few dollars to show for it. I have stated our company and myself are doing very well and that it shows our success in our decissions. It wasnt to gloat, it was to prove that we must be doing something right that is leading to that success. To comment on that in a negative way only shows your jeliousy or ignorance.(u choose which one) The start of this topic wasnt plumbing knowledge, it was the leads ability to keep everyone on task and get the job done. I visited the job every day and it looked great! Everyone has to learn somewhere and he just learned to monitor the other guys performance. It wasnt the quality of the work by anyone of them, it was their efficiency. This debate seems will never end...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SW Florida said:


> Im sorry it seems it took guys in here 10 years how to glue pipe, down here we learn quick. In 3 months u better know how to glue pipe and use a torpedo level here, if u cant then u better move to where these people who need years to learn that live. And to those who seem to be hating or it seems jealous of my and my companies success, well maybe they need to rethink their ideas of a successful company. Dont hate on those who are growing and succeeding because u are not, hate urself for not wanting and fighting for more in life. My boss and i both started the same as most of u, digging ditches knowing nothing. Forgive us for not excepting to stay in the trenches making **** for money breaking our backs and at the end of the day having only a few dollars to show for it. I have stated our company and myself are doing very well and that it shows our success in our decissions. It wasnt to gloat, it was to prove that we must be doing something right that is leading to that success. To comment on that in a negative way only shows your jeliousy or ignorance.(u choose which one) The start of this topic wasnt plumbing knowledge, it was the leads ability to keep everyone on task and get the job done. I visited the job every day and it looked great! Everyone has to learn somewhere and he just learned to monitor the other guys performance. It wasnt the quality of the work by anyone of them, it was their efficiency. This debate seems will never end...


You're a confident little bugger aren't you. 

I guess around here there is more to plumbing them slamming glue on pipe and mashing it together.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Maybe in other areas of the country there are new construction guys who after enough time are flawless in their application, but that sure isn't the case around here. 

A friend of mine works for a company across the county and their lead journeyman(licensed) is little more than a hack. I've seen pictures of his work and it amazes me how such an experienced guy can allow his help to not put a trap on a shower, have to criss cross water lines drops in a wall, and not secure tub/shower valves except by trim kit. 

Sure, sure I know what you are saying "This guy is an exception.", well I can tell you as a service plumber for approaching 15 years I can say this is more common than you think. Before you say it yes these companies use the journeyman/apprentice two man teams as I know more than a few of them and well, this is just the mentality of new construction work around here.

My point is that experience and licensing are not an indication of skill, knowledge, ability or drive. I've known some 3 year guys that I would let plumb my house over more than a few 15 - 20 year guys whose work I've seen.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I think what we are saying is that he put a 3 year guy into a position he wasn't ready for, then rather than guide him, let him screw off, then blasted him for it. Seems like SW is the main issue in this scenario. My opinion.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> WWOWW!! Man o boy howdy! 50% of your service work is repairing shoddy work? That is horrible. Good for you guys but that is just terrible for customers. what part of the country are you from? I guess if the quality of work around here was that poor It would make me money because now I only do service work.
> 
> I'm not kidding when I say in my area of Michigan we are very fortunate to have a bunch of pretty dang good contractors of all sorts. If you open up the phone book and pick any local plumber, heating or electrician you will most likely be pleased with the quality of work.
> 
> I guess we are lucky


Good to know you are staying busy and making a living installing upgrades and replacing worn out parts...

I'd think life would be tough without the botched up work repairs the rest of us are doing...:whistling2:

Personally I love the work of new construction plumbers that have never done service work. They are legendary in their own little world....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> You're a confident little bugger aren't you.
> 
> I guess around here there is more to plumbing them slamming glue on pipe and mashing it together.


Nah... It's Florida... CPVC shiot plumbing rules supreme...

Tommy & Protech follow these guys around like a diaper making a good living fixing their shiot plumbing...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

SW Florida said:


> Im sorry it seems it took guys in here 10 years how to glue pipe, down here we learn quick. In 3 months u better know how to glue pipe and use a torpedo level here, if u cant then u better move to where these people who need years to learn that live. And to those who seem to be hating or it seems jealous of my and my companies success, well maybe they need to rethink their ideas of a successful company. Dont hate on those who are growing and succeeding because u are not, hate urself for not wanting and fighting for more in life. My boss and i both started the same as most of u, digging ditches knowing nothing. Forgive us for not excepting to stay in the trenches making **** for money breaking our backs and at the end of the day having only a few dollars to show for it. I have stated our company and myself are doing very well and that it shows our success in our decissions. It wasnt to gloat, it was to prove that we must be doing something right that is leading to that success. To comment on that in a negative way only shows your jeliousy or ignorance.(u choose which one) The start of this topic wasnt plumbing knowledge, it was the leads ability to keep everyone on task and get the job done. I visited the job every day and it looked great! Everyone has to learn somewhere and he just learned to monitor the other guys performance. It wasnt the quality of the work by anyone of them, it was their efficiency. This debate seems will never end...





What's glue?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey Fly, you got a joint runner for your glue right? Lol


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

plumbdrum said:


> Hey Fly, you got a joint runner for your glue right? Lol


Yup. And all the irons required. 

I also have my wrenches for tightening bolts on CPVC.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> What's glue?


It's what they use on this... :laughing:
Most plumbers I know call it cement though...


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Then ill just be an ass now..... It sucks to those that are jelious, gonna get in my lexis now and head to the marina. Suppossed to be a good day of fishing. While im fishing offshore getn grouper u awesome know it all service guys get in ur piece of **** trucks and go fix my **** ups. Dont care, i made more on the job then u will fixing it!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Funny thing, I've ran 300 feet of pvc on this job for temporary sump pumps. And when the real pumps go live, I hack it out and throw it away. Probably as much pipe and fittings in a house that SW plumbs. And I just hack it out and throw it away


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SW Florida said:


> Then ill just be an ass now..... It sucks to those that are jelious, gonna get in my lexis now and head to the marina. Suppossed to be a good day of fishing. While im fishing offshore getn grouper u awesome know it all service guys get in ur piece of **** trucks and go fix my **** ups. Dont care, i made more on the job then u will fixing it!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


TM is dat you? :laughing:


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

SW Florida said:


> Im sorry it seems it took guys in here 10 years how to glue pipe, down here we learn quick. In 3 months u better know how to glue pipe and use a torpedo level here, if u cant then u better move to where these people who need years to learn that live. And to those who seem to be hating or it seems jealous of my and my companies success, well maybe they need to rethink their ideas of a successful company. Dont hate on those who are growing and succeeding because u are not, hate urself for not wanting and fighting for more in life. My boss and i both started the same as most of u, digging ditches knowing nothing. Forgive us for not excepting to stay in the trenches making **** for money breaking our backs and at the end of the day having only a few dollars to show for it. I have stated our company and myself are doing very well and that it shows our success in our decissions. It wasnt to gloat, it was to prove that we must be doing something right that is leading to that success. To comment on that in a negative way only shows your jeliousy or ignorance.(u choose which one) The start of this topic wasnt plumbing knowledge, it was the leads ability to keep everyone on task and get the job done. I visited the job every day and it looked great! Everyone has to learn somewhere and he just learned to monitor the other guys performance. It wasnt the quality of the work by anyone of them, it was their efficiency. This debate seems will never end...


You have to ignore 90% of what is said on here, a few guys like to flex their internet muscles on here. They will micro analyze info you give where the reality of this info which you or I think as inconsequential as something of real importance. 

Hey, I have guys with 20 years of more experience at my company and I have to lead them. There is no written rule by the plumbing gods as to when you can or can't do certain tasks, you do them when you can, some learn faster some don't.
I was doing exterior sewer repairs after a few months, you could train a monkey to do it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

SW Florida said:


> Then ill just be an ass now..... It sucks to those that are jelious, gonna get in my lexis now and head to the marina. Suppossed to be a good day of fishing. While im fishing offshore getn grouper u awesome know it all service guys get in ur piece of **** trucks and go fix my **** ups. Dont care, i made more on the job then u will fixing it!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA





SW Florida said:


> Gave the new project crew 3 days to do a 2.5 day job. First 2 days they wanna leave an hour early, i say "ok, just means more work for the next day". Now on day 3 i get a call at 4:30 from the lead saying when we come back....
> I say "no, there is no going back". They were told multipule times(even from day one) the job HAD to be done TODAY!!! After an hour of excusses and whinning, guess where they are....... Working till 8:00pm on a friday night! Guess leaving early didnt pay off for them!! Sucks for them, but now they are gonna learn what a dead line is!!!
> 
> In my mind i keep hearing... "u gonna learn today"!



I understand your situation and what you mean....


I am just wondering what kind of project was this anyway??
a new home slap rough?? maybe a huge commercial job that is supposed to be ready to pour by Sat morning?? Their are whole lots of different levels of plumbing that we are talking about here...
if its a medical building that is one thing ... 
if its a slab rough for a home that is another..... 

What do they allow underground in Florida...?? I believe its sch40pvc and also for water they actually allow yellow cpvc is that correct??

if someone has been doing this for 3 years they ought to be able to 
have some responsibility as long as you are stopping in to check on the job........ because Ultimately.... it is your ass and your responsibility and your business on the line...

so have you gone out and checked the rough that these guys installed into the late hours on Friday night or did you really go fishing for grouper on Saturday??
(you could do both in the am and then go fishing , and I am jealous of where you live)

so is it under concrete already or is this just a simple frame house..where it really dont matter.... i am just respectfully asking..??

I personally could tell some horror storied of jobs that the boss never came out and oversaw until way long after the pour..

Yessss......I have seen the horror.....:yes::yes: .


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Carcharodon said:


> You have to ignore 90% of what is said on here, a few guys like to flex their internet muscles on here. They will micro analyze info you give where the reality of this info which you or I think as inconsequential as something of real importance.
> 
> Hey, I have guys with 20 years of more experience at my company and I have to lead them. There is no written rule by the plumbing gods as to when you can or can't do certain tasks, you do them when you can, some learn faster some don't.
> I was doing exterior sewer repairs after a few months, you could train a monkey to do it.


I have one of those trained monkeys as a sub for sewer work. Guy is a GC who grew into digging. Over the last year they have gotten really good at doing then and that is with no training. I only need to lay out what I want, check in on them, and make decisions if something come up, by the way he already has the answer ready.

Let's be honest it's really hard to mess up a replacement. Seriously all you have to do is dig up and existing pipe and lay a new one in the trench you just made tying into pipe that is there, oh and giving it fall, again which should be there and which is made exponentially easier with sand or gravel.

The most skilled involved in sewer or water line replacment is not hitting other stuff underground.

Two sewer jobs made me more money this week than my individual efforts.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't get the "hate on" for new construction plumbers. I've seen lots of pictures on this forum alone of horrible repairs from the service plumbers. To lump all construction plumbers into a group is very close minded.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Im sorry it seems it took guys in here 10 years how to glue pipe, down here we learn quick. In 3 months u better know how to glue pipe and use a torpedo level here, if u cant then u better move to where these people who need years to learn that live.
> 
> And to those who seem to be hating or it seems jealous of my and my companies success, well maybe they need to rethink their ideas of a successful company. Dont hate on those who are growing and succeeding because u are not, hate urself for not wanting and fighting for more in life. My boss and i both started the same as most of u, digging ditches knowing nothing. Forgive us for not excepting to stay in the trenches making **** for money breaking our backs and at the end of the day having only a few dollars to show for it.
> 
> ...


I love reading your posts. See those blank lines? Now I can actually follow what you are saying. It makes it a lot easier.

You are absolutely correct the thread didn't start about plumbing knowledge. It went south because you acted like a jerk to Tommy. While attending the interwebz, people offer opinions on posts. And sometimes they differ from our own. No need to lash out with irrelevant insults. I don't know you personally but you came off very defensive and offensive for no good reason.

A lot of members have associated with Tommy for years here. Even in disagreement, he is kind and respectful. Quite simply, you were out of line and you continue to miss the point.

This is the part where you take a breath, apologize to Tommy for being an jerk, and then we all forget it ever happened.


BTW: Good for you and your successful Grouper hunting. I spent last week on Seabreeze Blvd. with some Plumbing Business Operators from Boston, Cambridge, NYC and NJ. It ain't about the ditches. It's what they lead to. Maybe if you climb off that tall equine your riding, we can all learn something from you. If you're not careful, you might learn a thing or two from Tommy as well.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm gonna get on my snowblower soon for a whopper of a blizzard, while all you other people are fixing 3 year lead man repairs, and then I'm going to drive in my jeep and dig out my family while your still fixing hack up's. Ha who the man now. Huh huh


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We all kind of need to remember that we all have different ideas, thought processes, ways we learned, ways we perceive the world in general. Interactions with inspectors, GCs HOs and yes other plumbers are going to be different amongst us all. Heck, our interpretations of the code or meanings of words differ greatly. But we are mostly in it for the same goal. Don't see someone questioning why you do something the way you do as an attack on your skills or knowledge.

One thing i have learned recently that has helped me start to turn over a new leaf is empathy. That's the only reason keysplumber got an apology out of me, even though my english lesson was warranted. I did post it with the intentions of being a jerkoff since "he started it" in my mind. Once i asked myself if he actually deserved my response, not knowing what kind of day he had or what he is dealing with in his personal life, i realized he didn't know my bad day either and didn't deserve that intent i had. If we could all have a little more empathy towards each other, not just on this site too, ...crap, lost my train of thought.

I'm probably rambling at this point anyways. I wanted to get the point that we should have more respect for each other and not fly off the handle when someone is trying to add their insight and experience and possibly help avoid sticky situations. There hasn't been one post of tommy's i have read where i felt he had hate or ill intentions in his reply or questions. Of course thats just my opinion on him from what ive experienced so far in my short time here.

You can call yourself what you want, but you don't have to be that if you don't want to be.

Sorry if a lot of my post doesn't make sense to yall, did to me.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

SW Florida said:


> Then ill just be an ass now..... It sucks to those that are jelious, gonna get in my lexis now and head to the marina. Suppossed to be a good day of fishing. While im fishing offshore getn grouper u awesome know it all service guys get in ur piece of **** trucks and go fix my **** ups. Dont care, i made more on the job then u will fixing it!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA











I gave you my un-varnished opinion and it touched a nerve. Instead of engaging in a debate on a purely professional level, you resorted to ad hominem attacks. Which means instead of attacking my argument, you attacked me. 

Rather than show a small measure of humility, you posted the above. Fine. Still licking your wounds I see.

Nobody hates you when they disagree with you. They are just disagreeing. I often disagreed with my former service manager. But I respected him immensely and still do to this day. That man taught me a thing or two. SW FL, you would do well to let the older men teach you.

Listen, when I first joined this forum I posted a picture of my work and was nearly dis-emboweled. People show more mercy to a fish when they're gutting it. I picked myself up, dusted myself off and went on with life.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Some are more abrasive than others on here, but you learn that even they are that way with the intentions of helping. (I hope, i could be wrong)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

In my third year, I knew about boiler system than the guy that been replacing them over 25 years... he didn't want to learn, just replacethem like the old way and get his paycheck..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I can't recall how many pics I've posted and not once was i scared. Most of them i get questioned on and discussions are had and i learn and i hope so do others.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...Listen, when I first joined this forum I posted a picture of my work and was nearly dis-emboweled. People show more mercy to a fish when they're gutting it...


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> This is the part where you take a breath, apologize to Tommy for being an jerk, and then we all forget it ever happened.


This is the one time i have to respectfully disagree with you. This should be the part where he takes a deep breath, thinks about how he reacted, see if that's how he wants to be known here, and then take the appropriate actions for what he believes. If you don't feel like you should apologize then don't, we can't force you to do anything. But also ask yourself if you can handle what we have to offer and how we offer it and see if you fit into this group. This isn't the only forum out there, just the best. If we forget it happened, it's going to happen again soon.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Listen, when I first joined this forum I posted a picture of my work and was nearly dis-emboweled. People show more mercy to a fish when they're gutting it. I picked myself up, dusted myself off and went on with life.


Did anything I say stick in your mind? I hope so...:laughing:




chonkie said:


> Some are more abrasive than others on here, but you learn that even they are that way with the intentions of helping. (I hope, i could be wrong)


I do it mostly to be a prick... If you learned something from me then power to ya... It wasn't my intention....:laughing:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thats why we love you though Red. Sometimes it takes a prick to get the point across.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I have found you to be somewhat abrasive, but i respect you for your opinions because you are intelligent and take a lot of pride in quality work. That's why i respect most of yall here.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

SW Florida said:


> Then ill just be an ass now..... It sucks to those that are jelious, gonna get in my lexis.....


SW, what's a LEXIS? Its that the cheapest Lexus' version? :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gargalaxy said:


> SW, what's a LEXIS? Its that the cheapest Lexus' version? :laughing:


It's a Infinity with a broken emblem and 4/5 of a Lexus emblem added to it...:laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Did anything I say stick in your mind? I hope so...:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I 100% agree with you. Redwood..
..
you are the biggest prick on the site
hands down.. :thumbup::thumbup: 



I would still like to know what kind of job this whole thread started with
and what it was all about ??? ... 
I probably would do the same thing and make them finish in the time they were supposed to just to be a prick and hope that they learned something from it... .


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

The first one to see lexus spelled wrong, lolololololol!!! Atleast we can see who has the brains here!!! LMAO!!!!!!! U is next to the I... Oops Guess people here only know pipe sizes and terms, not much in the way of grammer or brain power...... To F'n funny!!!! Wondered when someone would catch that😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

removed


----------



## wallingford (Nov 16, 2013)

sorry for the double posting


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

SW Florida said:


> The first one to see lexus spelled wrong, lolololololol!!! Atleast we can see who has the brains here!!! LMAO!!!!!!! U is next to the I... Oops Guess people here only know pipe sizes and terms, not much in the way of grammer or brain power...... To F'n funny!!!! Wondered when someone would catch that&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;&#55357;&#56838;


Don't even try to BS us...
You aren't that smart...:no:

Fast trip offshore...
Lets hear your fish tale...


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

While you guys are going back and forth, I'm getting in my mersaides and going to lunch.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jmc12185 said:


> While you guys are going back and forth, I'm getting in my mersaides and going to lunch.


And I'm gonna run out for a bit to go see 105 lbs of latino dynamite named Mercedez in a little bit...:laughing:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not even hungry. I just gotta get it out of here before the repo man comes. Haha


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> And I'm gonna run out for a bit to go see 105 lbs of latino dynamite named Mercedez in a little bit...:laughing:


 I like your Mercedes better. Lol


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> I'm not even hungry. I just gotta get it out of here before the repo man comes. Haha


Don't worry, the repo guy is busy trying to figure out what the 3 years plumber lead did in his house :laughing:


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Do BnW work good in da snow


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumbdrum said:


> Do BnW work good in da snow


Sabbs are beatter in the show....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lexus is a Toyota with leather seats. Real men drive Jeeps.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Did anything I say stick in your mind? I hope so...:laughing: I do it mostly to be a prick... If you learned something from me then power to ya... It wasn't my intention....:laughing:


I'll agree dude you are really good at being a prick. But also extremely informative I'd be a prick too if I knew everything about everything. 

I thoroughly enjoy reading your posts. Especially when you put someone in their place.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

SW Florida said:


> The first one to see lexus spelled wrong, lolololololol!!! Atleast we can see who has the brains here!!! LMAO!!!!!!! U is next to the I... Oops Guess people here only know pipe sizes and terms, not much in the way of grammer or brain power...... To F'n funny!!!! Wondered when someone would catch that😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


is a grammer still 20 bucks? Oh, grammar.. .

sw florida, you are coming across very bad in this thread. You were doing fine early on but now you seem desperate to impress. Just how I see it from here.


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Now we see what happens when there is no football on.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> Now we see what happens when there is no football on.



I'm anxiously waiting for another Pats Super Bowl win. For now ball bustin is fun


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Not ball popping or deflating


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for another Pats Super Bowl win. For now ball bustin is fun


Maybe Belichick can have someone come by and deflate this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SW Florida said:


> The first one to see lexus spelled wrong, lolololololol!!! Atleast we can see who has the brains here!!! LMAO!!!!!!! U is next to the I... Oops Guess people here only know pipe sizes and terms, not much in the way of grammer or brain power...... To F'n funny!!!! Wondered when someone would catch that😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


Of all the intelligent posts full of insight recently made by many people and this is what you focus on? Sad.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love the criticism here. We were wrapping up a repair this weekend and I'm taking photos and wondering if my work will pass muster here. I will post the photos later.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SW Florida said:


> Then ill just be an ass now..... It sucks to those that are jelious, gonna get in my lexis now and head to the marina. Suppossed to be a good day of fishing. While im fishing offshore getn grouper u awesome know it all service guys get in ur piece of **** trucks and go fix my **** ups. Dont care, i made more on the job then u will fixing it!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Just because you made more money on the job than someone will fixing it, doesn't make you better, smarter, or more successful.






SW Florida said:


> The first one to see lexus spelled wrong, lolololololol!!! Atleast we can see who has the brains here!!! LMAO!!!!!!! U is next to the I... Oops Guess people here only know pipe sizes and terms, not much in the way of grammer or brain power...... To F'n funny!!!! Wondered when someone would catch that😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆😆


The absolute very first thing i have to bring to your superior attention is your misspelling of the word grammar. How much brain power do you have with that eff up? Turn on your spell check if you can't spell such a basic word. Sorry if anyone else gets offended if they didn't know grammer is not a word. Many other errors, but this isn't an English teaching forum. If you need, i did a brief summary of the difference of nouns, verbs, and adjectives in another post.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

SW sounds like a real inbred winner.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm anxiously waiting for another Pats Super Bowl win. For now ball bustin is fun


Go Seahawks!!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

This thread has some legs....


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would like to add that sloppy new construction creates lots of work for service companies of all walks of life. If every drain was installed with proper fall and fittings I probably couldn't afford the iPhone I am writing this on.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I realized i do more service work than i thought. I am always behind our guys fixing back fall, rocking toilets, crooked spouts/handles, stuff too lose. Only difference is the stuff i touch is still new. Yall have seen some of the simple stuff they have messed up. I wish i could fire people.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> I would like to add that sloppy new construction creates lots of work for service companies of all walks of life. If every drain was installed with proper fall and fittings I probably couldn't afford the iPhone I am writing this on.


Nothing like getting sent to a clogged kitchen sink line and you look in the basement at a improperly supported ABS line with more bumps in the drain than Easter Bowl at Sun Valley has for moguls...

We thank you for that outstanding craftsmanship....:thumbup:

I'll make money for cleaning it and I'll get money for hanging it at the proper pitch... Sweet! I like making money offa junk plumbing work...:thumbup:


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice, came back with lots of grouper meat! Sorry i missed the conversation, its late coming back in. Guess ill sleep in tomorrow or take the day off...... Yeah gonna take the day off... Haha. So a haters gonna hate hate hate, and a players gonna play play play im just gonna shake shake shake, skake it off!!! Dude the water was sooo calm and perfect!! Oops, sorry...... Ok..... Lets bust this post to over a 100!!! What can yall say dumb now...... A 3 year dude can only do 3" pipe or a 3 year dude can only replace 3' of pipe??? Come on........ Someones gotta have something negative to say?!? Someones gotta hate that i can take the day off and they have to go to work?!? Or someones gotta hate that im gonna be putting grouper filets on the grill tomorrow for lunch while they eat a peanut butter sandwich.... Hahahahahahaha

Yall woke this beast, reap what u sow!!! Blahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

I am now the........... DARK SIDE!!!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Friendly no more........ Bwahahahahaha


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Go fix my **** *****es!!!!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

The blank is biotches!!!!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

While you were out fishing, did you have a beer or 2? Lol


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Fix my shiot biotches!!!!! Whoa......... To much beer.


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Beer, sun, and a rocky boat dont mix......... Whoa


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Dude i dont wanna go party!!!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Oop, wrong chat


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

I dont care about titty's


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Opps wrong cha t agaun


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

The zone should require urine testing for "special" moments like this.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

:drink:


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Altight fu k it lets rolllll


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

WhA no its coool gonna taje the dat off


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

What else is your crew not going to get finished under your guidance while you are taking the day off?


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

chonkie said:


> What else is your crew not going to get finished under your guidance while you are taking the day off?


 You think he cares? He's gonna be cooking fish and cruising in his leckses. Life is good.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

jmc12185 said:


> You think he cares? He's gonna be cooking fish and cruising in his leckses. Life is good.


I forgot. I think it's all the peanut butter sandwiches clogging my brain. I don't think I'll be able to work tomorrow either. Grouper is the only cure.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

It sucks how none of the rest of us are successful for squat.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Where you at now? You know you weren't chatting with someone else.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Peanut butter sandwiches for everybody, my treat!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

some day, if all the stars line up, i will be able to get a pinto station wagon and a used row boat. then i know that i made it big.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Damn, you eat peanut butter regularly? Lucky. We can only afford it on holidays.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

i doubt he is drunk off beer, he probably tipped the box wine too far back.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

jmc12185 said:


> Damn, you eat peanut butter regularly? Lucky. We can only afford it on holidays.


That's how the big dogs roll!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

chonkie said:


> That's how the big dogs roll!


 Hopefully I can achieve your status one day. Lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

jmc12185 said:


> Hopefully I can achieve your status one day. Lol


In time young grasshopper. Probably only 2 or 3 years in reality though, 2 days if you already know about "gluing" pipe and how to shove it together.


----------



## 4Aces Plumbing (Aug 26, 2011)

Some days I weep for my generation.. The other days I fear for how much worse the younger ones will be.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jmc12185 said:


> Damn, you eat peanut butter regularly? Lucky. We can only afford it on holidays.


Only with a fine microbrew to wash it down...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

chonkie said:


> i doubt he is drunk off beer, he probably tipped the box wine too far back.


Nah It's a rectocranial inversion if I ever saw one....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Only with a fine microbrew to wash it down...


Schlitz baby! Go big or go home! Oh, you said fine. And microbrew. Nevermind.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

SW Florida said:


> I dont care about titty's


He's more of a shaft guy. :what:


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Nah It's a rectocranial inversion if I ever saw one....


Is that also known as headupassitis?


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yo gets yo **** damit stop popn windows on my **** hahaahHhHH. I was tryn to blahahahaaaahahh fi k. It make a drik bith e
Lets rol uo stairws, vip bitcj we s..........


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Titties!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yo pop my carx g


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yonwhe 're w u at


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yoooo u see us


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Aaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yo ui yo), thets poo tjat**** yo


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Whatthe f, whaer am i typn


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Stop pion winfso www s


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Yo she aintba real blodnd detlrik, she gonna be shabed bwaaaaa


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Shaved


----------



## SW Florida (Jan 10, 2015)

Shots sbots shoys


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Can we drop the ban hammer on this embarrassment?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Flyout95 said:


> Can we drop the ban hammer on this embarrassment?


Yea for sure...
Obviously gone to a spot where no member will afford him an ounce of respect ever...

Troll-la-la-la-la... La-la-la-la...

Not that anyone had much to begin with...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Implosion.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Schlitz baby! Go big or go home! Oh, you said fine. And microbrew. Nevermind.



Love schlitz , fine lager


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I would love to do a inspection on this guy, I think I would find enough violations and fines to take away his gas money for his weekend dingy ride. Ban this clown please


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

SW Florida said:


> Nice, came back with lots of grouper meat! Sorry i missed the conversation, its late coming back in. Guess ill sleep in tomorrow or take the day off...... Yeah gonna take the day off... Haha. So a haters gonna hate hate hate, and a players gonna play play play im just gonna shake shake shake, skake it off!!! Dude the water was sooo calm and perfect!! Oops, sorry...... Ok..... Lets bust this post to over a 100!!! What can yall say dumb now...... A 3 year dude can only do 3" pipe or a 3 year dude can only replace 3' of pipe??? Come on........ Someones gotta have something negative to say?!? Someones gotta hate that i can take the day off and they have to go to work?!? Or someones gotta hate that im gonna be putting grouper filets on the grill tomorrow for lunch while they eat a peanut butter sandwich.... Hahahahahahaha
> 
> Yall woke this beast, reap what u sow!!! Blahahahahahahahahaha


Wow! It's scary to think that your actually in charge of other human beings?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> Wow! It's scary to think that your actually in charge of other human beings?


He's not.. You can see it is pure BS...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Redwood said:


> He's not.. You can see it is pure BS...


Come on Red, he's not a BS....he's probably the 3 years lead man that want to ride a Lexis.... oops my bad, a LEXUS :whistling2:


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

He's probably the 3year guy that got stuck working till 8 o'clock lol. I think fishing is slang for digging a ditch in his language.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Love schlitz , fine lager


First corn flakes ... now schlitz ... ewww. Lol.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This is great. We needed another Random Thoughts Thread. :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't think any more postitive contributions will come from this thread.

Thread closed. Deceased and buried.


----------

